
Not Tetris 2 – all the upsides of Tetris and all the downsides of physics - sandebert
http://stabyourself.net/nottetris2/
======
skibz
I last poked at this game a few years ago. Back then, it was just called "Not
Tetris". Anyone know when (or why) the author added the "2"?

